# Timbery Sawmill M100 Electric



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I looked on their website and the price of the base unit is $3000. That puts the machine well in the range of many hobby woodworkers. There is a dealer about 50 miles from my house. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

Mine was 5000.00 CDN


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

for my purposes…. I too think that electric is the way to go.

Is the motor single phase? or three phase?


----------



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

Its single phase.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

How do you manage all the sawdust?


----------



## Rebarn (Jan 6, 2014)

The sawdust exits a port on the left side of the saw. We let it empty onto the floor and sweep it up monthly.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good review, thanks.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Great picture of you and the mill. Great little mill, did you see my old style one, a couple Utube video's.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, great option


----------

